# 2001 sentra smart entrance control unit



## bikermann (Jun 26, 2005)

The smart entrance control unit on my sentra has failed. I need a new control unit but haven't been able to find the unit on any online dealer. Does anyone know where I can find one and how much it cost? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I believe you can buy them on Ebay for about 35 dollars. If they are like others, they are easy to program and can be done yourself. I cannot guarentee that they will be as easy as other trims and makers as I have never had to purcahse a new one myself.


----------

